
As Devs, what can we do to improve the gender diversity in tech community? - fazlerocks
https://hashnode.com/post/as-developers-what-can-we-do-to-improve-the-gender-diversity-in-tech-community-cjetunnjs0027cws2cjqrxb74
======
Mononokay
I'm just wondering, is it really that bad at this point? It seems like most
major players in the tech space work fairly hard towards diversity (See:
Google, YC).

I'd love to hear someone closer to the Valley's opinion.

